# First Attempts With Light Box



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I got a light tent for Christmas and have just had time for a quick play.

First attempt - without front screen in place ...










.... nice reflection of hands and camera.

Second attempt, with screen in place ...










... seems to be a bit better.

Third attempt, lighting moved to be more 'above' ...










Still not right and the camera lense is still visible, but a lot better than any previous attempts I have made using artificial light.

Julian L


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Julian - As I have a post here about a similar problem I'd be interested to know what sort of

lighting you are using? Also is your lightbox the Maplin one?

Regards ... Paul


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

PaulBoy said:


> Hi Julian - As I have a post here about a similar problem I'd be interested to know what sort of
> 
> lighting you are using? Also is your lightbox the Maplin one?
> 
> Regards ... Paul


Paul,

At the moment I'm experimenting with three halogen desk lamps, one either side and one directly above. I'll check with the packaging and PM you the details of the cube - mine came from e-bay, simply because I didn't have time to get to a Maplin before Christmas. First attempts have been hand held camera but round two will be with a tripod.

I am using a very basic Pentax Optio 33L 3.2 Mp digital camera on macro setting.

Julian L


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Julian Latham said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Julian - As I have a post here about a similar problem I'd be interested to know what sort of
> ...


Thanks for that Julian - I had a go with my lightbox last night but as I'm using my halogen spots in the kitchen the pics have a weird colour! I was hoping to sort that in editing program but can't work out how to do it! (I think its white balance settings?) Here's what I came up with for you to see how your efforts compare ... Paul


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Fella's

I too got the Maplin Light tent for Xmas, here a pic of my Citizen.......










I haven't had much time to fiddle with the set up ................. i am using daylight bulbs with 4mp Canon powershot

Derek


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Here's a pic of my lighting set up.

Using two sets of lights with 30w daylight bulbs at 5500k (can be found here) - they are attached to Domes and Tripods which were bought just before Xmas for about Â£35.

The lighting kit is really good quality, I was expecting something a bit flimsy, but these tripods and domes are sturdy items, well worth the money IMO










Here's a cropped image of the image in my last post...............










Derek


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Derek - Nice setup & excellent images - Thanks for the heads up about the daylight bulbs









Where did the other kit come from? I presume the bulbs can't go in "normal" desk lamps?

More money to lash out! Might need to find this stuff locally or the 710 will be on to me









... Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looking good Derek


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Paul - The bulbs use Edison screw type, so will fit lamps with that fitting.

The bulbs are quite large, so they wont fit a lamp/spot with a shade/dome that is snug to an ordinary bulb.

The kit can be found here, it comes with 25w bulbs, also the tripods can be used for a camera.

Hope this helps









Derek


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

The Citizen pic looks great.







Makes my window sill pics look terrible.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

MarkF said:


> The Citizen pic looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheer's Mark









Derek


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great pics Derek







but does this mean no more out door shots


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

LuvWatch said:


> Here's a pic of my lighting set up.
> 
> Using two sets of lights with 30w daylight bulbs at 5500k (can be found http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...mp;ih=011"]here) - they are attached to Domes and Tripods which were bought just before Xmas for about Â£35.
> 
> ...


Where can I buy that light tent? (shipped to Sweden)


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Basically you need to get further away from your subject or photograph through a hole in a matt black board (a board/card covered in black velvet or velour is ideal) to avoid any reflections in the watch crystal.......only have the Photo lights on (no ambient lighting).

It is harder to explain than do.........


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi Paul - The bulbs use Edison screw type, so will fit lamps with that fitting.
> 
> The bulbs are quite large, so they wont fit a lamp/spot with a shade/dome that is snug to an ordinary bulb.
> 
> ...


Derek - Superb thanks







- I take it the 25w bulbs aren't the daylight type ones so I would still need to order those separately from the link you posted first?

Paul


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

PaulBoy said:


> LuvWatch said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul - The bulbs use Edison screw type, so will fit lamps with that fitting.
> ...


They are daylight bulbs, but I had already ordered the 30w ones









Look forward to seeing your attempts

Derek


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

Excellent setup. White balance is perfect!


----------

